# Coolangatta/Tweed heads?



## jo476 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in the process of looking for somewhere to live in Oz. I thought the Gold coast would suit my boyfriend and I as we are both in our 20's and as my boyf works away every other month i thought there would be lots for me to do.Is this correct?
I was looking at Coolangatta and Tweeds head as they sound quite busy areas? If anyone could please give me some feedback on this i would really appreciate it , as i am slightly overwhelmed with the whole thing.

Thank You

Jo


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Jo,

Sorry I can't help you on Coolangatta and Tweeds Head, I live in Victoria. There will no doubt be someone on here that will be able to give you some advice.

I know how you feel about being overwhelmed, just take it one step at a time and you'll be OK. 

Have you applied for your visas yet?

Dolly


----------



## jo476 (Mar 9, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Sorry I can't help you on Coolangatta and Tweeds Head, I live in Victoria. There will no doubt be someone on here that will be able to give you some advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly,

Thanks for the reply! What is Victoria like? We are coming over in Jan 09 to have a look around and investigate different possibilities.

I was looking at the Visa process yesterday Dolly, we will be appliying for the Independant skilled visa, which we seem to pass with flying colours! Am i correct in thinking it will cost aprox £2500? I wasn't sure how long the visa process would take, have you any ideas?

Jo x


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum,

Coolangatta and tweed heads are beautiful places to live, but it really depends on what you want out of your life here, let me know and i can probably give you a few options. We live about 10 mins away from those places so have alot of knowledge.....

Hope this helps

Michelle Ritchie


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

jo476 said:


> Hi Dolly,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! What is Victoria like? We are coming over in Jan 09 to have a look around and investigate different possibilities.
> 
> ...


Hi Jo,

Victoria is similar to the UK in climate..we have the four seasons, except winter is not as harsh. We have beaches (some surfing), skiing in the winter, there's just so much to see and do (and lots of wineries too).

TBH we used an agent so I can't recollect how much the visa fees were.

Dolly


----------



## jo476 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Michelle,
Well we are a young couple and as i will be on my own 6 months of the year i would not like to be isolated. I wouldn't like to be in a city but close to shops/bars etc would be nice. What is the area like Michelle? Also is it coslty to live there? House prices etc.
Sorry for all the questions, i just can't seem to find the answers on the internet.
x


----------



## jo476 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Dolly,

Thanks for the reply, Victoria sounds fab, as i love skiing and wine! Now im totally confused! Could you suggest an area for a young couple that i could research?

Jo x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jo476 said:


> Also is it coslty to live there? House prices etc.
> Sorry for all the questions, i just can't seem to find the answers on the internet.
> x


Hi Jo, 

If you haven't already seen it check out the "cost of living" thread since that contains a lot of every day costs, and the "Please read..." post has links to property websites where you can see the prices to buy and / or rent in the areas you're looking at. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

jo476 said:


> Hi Dolly,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Victoria sounds fab, as i love skiing and wine! Now im totally confused! Could you suggest an area for a young couple that i could research?
> 
> Jo x


Hi Jo,


St Kilda/Elwood are near the beach and have a good nightlife, but a bit further out of the city

Prahran/South Yarra has lots of trendy bars and nightclubs, more dance music stuff

Collingwood/Fitzroy has lots of great pubs, cafes, live music, I guess it's more 'grungy & bohemian', close to the city

Richmond also is good pub wise, live music venues, close to the MCG and city. It's also great as it's central to all the above suburbs which makes getting out and about much easier.

This website has a brief description of suburbs etc:
Moving to Sydney or Melbourne? Find where to live with Cityhobo - Melbourne

Dolly


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

Real Estate | Homes for Sale | Houses for Sale | MLS Listings | REALTORs | Real Estate Agents - RealEstate.com

Hi jo,

I think Coolangatta over tweed heads probably, this would be closer to other areas such as surfers paradise etc, although a bit touristy... younger people tend to like it there. i do dabble there myself very occasionally!!!
Tweed is just that bit further away from everything.........
Take a look on Real Estate | Homes for Sale | Houses for Sale | MLS Listings | REALTORs | Real Estate Agents - RealEstate.com and type in coolangatta for house prices, i know this area is quite up and coming so you would do well to buy there.

Hope that helps

Michelle Ritchie


----------

